# Roll over Milo!



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

So I have been working with Milo. We have been re-enforcing sit, down, and stay type commands like wait and leave it. These are things he has kind of always known so we are just brushing up....I call it warming up. So after we do a few warm ups I have been working with him to stand on command, which he took to right away. I also taught him to come up and then turn...dancey dance. Anyway, so hubby comes home and I show him our progress and he insists I need to teach Milo to roll over but I have tried in the past and he just won't do it! So I thought I would wait until we stronger in other areas before tackling this one but hubby is being a jerk and insists. So he starts working with Milo and all is well until Milo starts to refuse to sit even and then hubby tries to make him by pushing on his butt. I asked him to just leave him alone and he ignores me.....by the end Milo would not even sit for me and when offered treats he turned his head. I told hubby he needed a break......did I just lose all the trust I have worked to gain? D o you think his refusal to leave the kennel this morning is related to his bad training session? I am so mad at hubby right now!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Darn ole hubbies! I know how that is! Mine taught the dogs to make a huge fuss whenever he comes home.

I can't say that;s why Milo doesn't want to get up this morning, but whatever reason you need to make today a happy day for him. Keep a happy attitude and let him know you love him and are happy with him. I can take awhile to learn that trick. My Rufus learned it in about three days. Marley just couldn't get it when he ws young. I tried again with it a year later and now he can get it. Just don't push them or make too long a training session (I mean don't let hubby! yikes!)

Here's a good video on training the trick. http://www.ehow.com/video_2348650_train-dog-rollover.html


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

My Chico is a very well trained dog and he has never rolled over. Evidently he doesn't want to and I'm not going to make him do something that he doesn't want to do and is not important to me.( He's a CGC and Delta cerified therapy dog.)

Cali , loves to roll over and will do it in a second.

I think you shouldn't push Milo to roll over. Maybe he'll do it in time.
And what's the big deal if he doesn't roll over?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tell your DH not to feel bad. I think Milo will perform tricks more for you if you are the one providing his care and training most of the time. My DH is not really involved with my dog at all, and Marble will sometimes not do anything for him if he asks. Maybe if you DH starts with the easy tricks and does it when Milo is really hungry it will help. I think Milo will be fine doing his tricks again - tomorrow is a new day.
Gina


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

I am by no means concerned with whether Milo rolls over! lol. I was more mad that DH felt he needed to push Milo around to get the desired result....which by the way my stubborn pooch would NOT give in and sit. Which just annoyed DH!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I started with Dexter doing the "Down" first. It took Dexter a long time to learn the "Roll-Over" almost a month or two....just working just a few minutes a day.

What I did was....get him in a "Down" position and then I quickly rolled Dexter over and said "Roll-Over" and once he was flipped, I said "Good Boy"...you can always treat. 

It is almost like they have to figure out what to do with their muscles in order to roll-over.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah you don't want to push your training. If the dog shows any signs of stress or bored, stop. Sessions should always be fun and short. Three short 5 minute sessions are better than one 15 minutes where the dog gets stressed. Give hubby a boot in the rear. lol


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> yeah you don't want to push your training. If the dog shows any signs of stress or bored, stop. Sessions should always be fun and short. Three short 5 minute sessions are better than one 15 minutes where the dog gets stressed. Give hubby a boot in the rear. lol


I agree! One trainer I spoke with said make sessions short and sweet...like work on things during a T.V. commercial!


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah I have always done training with Milo for about twenty minutes. That's what Victoria Stilwell says to do but Milo becomes stubborn as time goes on. At first he is so excited for treats he will do anything I say and then....he gets to where he refuses to even sit and the treat isn't enough ti entice him. Anyway we now do training sessions of no more then 10 minutes but we do them two or three times a day. Anyway, Milo will roll over if I first tip him onto his side. Lol. Otherwise this dog don't roll!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote got Roll over when he was a puppy. It helped that my best friend was a trainer for petsmart. He does it without thinking now...and before I Can actually say the command..lol. As soon as I say 'lay down' he lays down and then rolls over in excitement to get the treat..


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

We do really short sessions and try to end before she is sick of it. Nala thinks her rolling over is fantastic and will sometimes just show us how she can do it (especially if we are not paying enough attention to her).

She was doing her roll over at the yoga studio the other day and I was praising her so enthusiastically that a student asked if it was the first time she had ever done that trick. I had to say no - I am just enthusiastic and Nala basks in the attention!

I try to model for my husband what words to use etc. Since my way works so much better he is trying to imitate me!


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I figured it out and now Milo rolls! Even without the command just like Capote he does it as soon as I say lay down in excitement for the treat. I found how to get him onto his side without having to touch him at all and now that he knows what i want he is more then happy to roll for me! He is so smart and picks up things so fast.I think this one was hard for him bc I wasn't doing it right. every time we learn a new trick i feel like our bond is that much stronger. he now knows, leave it, wait, go to your room, sit, down, roll over, stand, and dancey dance! I can't wait to teach him something new next week!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

milomyguy said:


> Well I figured it out and now Milo rolls!


Yeah Milo! It's fun when they learn something new isn't it?

My Phoebe learned to rollover this week too! And Marley FINALLY learned to "Speak!" which has taken a long time and was all a matter of me not being creative enough to teach it! Now we just need to get the "Speak!" command firm in his mind and then try the reverse..."Quiet". Man I hope he can learn this one!


----------

